# Share your hoglet pictures!



## jourdy (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi! Please share your hoglet pictures here.

All hedgehogs are cute, but I find them the cutest when they are about 2 1/2 weeks old, just after opening their eyes. That's why I'm going to share pictures of my 16 day old hoglets 

These 2 are really good natured. No problem whatsoever palying with them.








Maybe someone can ID the left guy for me as well? I'm embarassed to ask from the color help forum, I think I've already asked a lot. :lol: 









They love getting tickled around the area of their little things, maybe it's the same sensation as mom licking to stimulate pooping?








See, he even spreads his legs open, wanting more. :lol: 









Here is a very short video of him getting tickled:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

awwe they are so cute!
Thats an interesting place to be tickled haha.
You cant tell their ages until they are older.


----------



## fivekilometer22 (Sep 4, 2008)

They are absolutely adorable! Congrats! 

*And I mean no offense to you*, but... do people usually touch hedgies there or am i missing something? I've just never heard of it before. I wasn't sure it's an appropriate thing to do? I'm not familiar with the idea.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

fivekilometer22 said:


> They are absolutely adorable! Congrats!
> 
> *And I mean no offense to you*, but... do people usually touch hedgies there or am i missing something? I've just never heard of it before. I wasn't sure it's an appropriate thing to do? I'm not familiar with the idea.


No they usually dont but I guess they like it ?

Lol.. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They are very cute.  

We have very few people on here who have actually responsibly raised hedgies, so I don't know what others you'll have contributing...

Color cannot be determined until 9 weeks. Until then, they could be anything. Even a raspberry sparkle delight.


----------



## jourdy (Aug 31, 2008)

fivekilometer22 said:


> They are absolutely adorable! Congrats!
> 
> *And I mean no offense to you*, but... do people usually touch hedgies there or am i missing something? I've just never heard of it before. I wasn't sure it's an appropriate thing to do? I'm not familiar with the idea.


Haha, I have no idea. 
I was just trying to tickle his stomach, but there wasn't much of a reaction, so I went down a little bit more, then there he was spreading his legs. If you see it in person you would definitely know that he is enjoying it. Hehe. You know how puppies kinda close their eyes a bit when they are getting petted? It's exactly like that. 

Thanks lizardgirl and numo.
I thought lots of people here have had hoglets before, guess I was wrong. Haha.

Anyway here are some more pictures.
I just love the way he rests his head on the tip of my palm


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

awweee

You breed?
Or did you buy these hoglets as young?


----------



## jourdy (Aug 31, 2008)

I bred them. Only 3 years of experience though.
Hehe. You can't buy them at this age, they'd surely not make it.
I'm not from the US, and in my country, hedgehogs are still virtually unknown for a lot of people. There were not probably any hedgehogs here until about a few years ago. Now it's becoming more and more popular for a niche group of people. 

When people see me holding one in public, they can't decide whether it's a koosh-ball or a porcupine. :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

*gasp* they are super cute!!! little hoglet faces just take my breath away


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah I know you cant own them that early x'D

I was just wondering because there was this one girl on here and she DID get a hoglet from a petstore..

Stupid people


----------



## jourdy (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks.
Here's him now at 4 weeks old.









Adult face already.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Gah! Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Howwww Preetttyyy!!


: )


He looks like my Numo!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

*falls on the floor from cuteness* hes is absolutly adorable!!!!


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

Is it just me or does he look like hes smiling :shock:


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

hey...he IS smiling! how cute! :shock:


----------



## Mongo911 (Jan 28, 2009)

Aww they're so cute!!!!


----------

